# Perfect Flame Propane Smoker



## jbraas (Feb 7, 2010)

I have had a Perfect Flame propane smoker (from Lowes) for a little while now and like using propane.

One issue I have noticed recently is that it seems tough to keep TBS. The wood chips really get going and the smoke pours to the point I need to pour a little water in to get things under control.

The food still seems to turn out fine, but if I could remove this extra headache it would be even better.

Any suggestions for modifications? I did a search but nothing jumped out.

Any thoughts or redirection to another post is greatly appreciated.


----------



## chefrob (Feb 7, 2010)

here is a thread on proane mods......
http://smokingmeatforums.com/forums/...t=51327&page=1


----------



## rbranstner (Feb 7, 2010)

What kind of pan are you using for your chip tray big or small? I had my first propane rig and it had a tiny chip pan it would smoke hard and fast so it was hard to keep the TBS. Now I have a bigger thicker cast iron pot with a lid that I use and that works great. I have also started using large chunks of wood more and that keeps the smoke going longer. I use a mixture of wood chips and chunks. Also I had to experiment with getting my chip pan further away from my flame so it didn't burn so hot and quick. All I ended up doing was putting fire bricks under my pan and that deflected enough heat to keep the chips from catching fire. You can also put your chips in a tinfoil ball with holes poked in the top that would keep your chips from catching fire. Hope this help a bit.


----------



## jaxgatorz (Feb 7, 2010)

rb has given u some great advice.. I have that exact smoker and had the same problem at first.. I now use only the big chunks of wood and put a chunk way into the corner of the wood pan...Add more as needed....  The foil works ok with the chips too , but i like the chunk method better....


----------



## jaxgatorz (Feb 8, 2010)

Also just incase u were not aware-- DO NOT trust the thermometer on that unit.. I have never seen 1 that was even close... Mine is 50-75 degrees off !!  Happy smokes..


----------



## jbraas (Feb 8, 2010)

Thanks for the info and tips everyone. I may look to go with a chunk/chip combo, or move more to chunks.

I think the pan is a decent size, but it is a rather thin metal (thin enough that it sort of "warps" after it is heated) and I have thought that could be a part of the problem.

Any thoughts on how I might get a more cast iron version that I have heard is out there?


----------



## dick bullard (Feb 8, 2010)

Check out this site....they have a cast iron smoking pot for $9.00

                 Rick


----------



## dick bullard (Feb 8, 2010)

Sorry....forgot the link....here it is !!!

http://gardenluminary.com/bbqrsdelight.htm

                       Rick


----------



## rad5 (Feb 10, 2010)

I have the same smoker...I turn the flame down real low and close the vents almost all the way closed. I leave them open just a little. You might have to bend the tab that keeps the vents from closing. Also, like everyone said get a good thermometer.


----------



## woody5184 (Nov 25, 2014)

help i need to know where to information on GS 2000 

it was given to me two days ago i need to use it by tommorow if anyybody can help me


----------

